# Nobby Apple Cake



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

We have a twelve year old orchard of dwarf fruit trees, and our Royal Gala has given us six bushels of apples in the last week. I love to get old cookbooks and modify the recipes. This one's modified from an old Virginia Extension Agent's cookbook, and is a favorite at our house.It's a very forgiving recipe. When I was in graduate school I lived in a trailer with an oven without a thermostat. I bought an oven thermometer, and had to open the oven door to peek every five minutes or so at the temperature and turn the oven off or on accordingly. This is one of the recipes that worked with that method.NOBBY APPLE CAKE6 tablespoons butter2 cups sugar2 beaten eggs1/2 teasp cinnamon1/2 teasp salt2 teasp baking powder2 cups sifted flour6 cups peeled, diced apples1 teasp vanilla1/2 cup chopped nuts (optional)Cream butter and sugar, add eggs, mix well. Sift dry ingredients together. Add to creamed mixture. Stir in apples, vanilla and nuts. Spoon into greased 9" x 13" pan. Batter will be very thick. Bake at 350ï¿½F, 40 to 45 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Serve warm or cold- great with ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.kate


----------

